# Sargent report 10-3-15



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Conditions this weekend were about as bad as they could get for surf fishing. The little cool front we had raised the barometric pressure to the point of giving the fish lock jaw and the north wind knocked down all the waves, all but eliminating the bars and guts. If that wasn't bad enough, by 10am the wind started howling from the east, creating such a strong rip current that I was having trouble getting 8oz weighs to hold. Enough about excuses, lets talk about the fish I caught despite the adverse conditions. First I had to find bait. I started throwing my cast net in the first gut and didn't catch anything but one small hardhead, so I started heading out to deeper water. As soon as I got past the first bar it happened, I stepped right in the middle of a stingray. Now I've never been scared of anything in my life, but there's something about the thought of a barbed spike, covered with a venom filled sack, being impaled into my leg, that just don't set right with me. When I felt the tail hit the back of my calf I just knew my trip was over. I quickly made my way back to the bank to get ready to head to the ER. When I started searching for where I was hit I couldn't find any blood or puncher marks. Than I took my shoes and socks off, positive that it got me in the foot, still nothing. I got lucky, and this is not the first time. I have stepped on dozens of stingrays in my life and never been hit. Had one break its barb off in my shoe once, but it didn't hit flesh. I'm telling this story for a reason. If you never take my advice on anything ever again, please remember these words. "SHUFFLE YOUR FEET". I've gotten lucky to many times and I know my days are numbered , so I'm probably gonna take my own advice. I understand that you can still get hit shuffling your feet, but I'm 100% sure you can't step right in the middle of a stingray if your feet never leave the bottom. Now back to the fishing. After my stingray encounter I went back out to catch some bait, shuffling my feet the whole time, and caught plenty mullet, but most were to big and had to go back. Just a heads up for those who don't know, in October, November, December, and January it is unlawful to be in possession of any mullet over 12" in length. Within a few minuets of getting my rods set out, I get my first run on the rod I tossed in the first gut, you guessed it, STINGRAY. The fishing was slow for the most part but we still managed to catch several keeper reds and drum and a few oversize. I did catch one small bull shark around 4', but as soon as it hit the beach it started thrashing around and cut my mono leader before I could get my hands on it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice report, had a ray get me early this year right on the bone that connects big toe to foot so didn't get much of any penetration but still hurt like hell, washed it off and kept fishing haha


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*surf*

glad you didn't get stuck. I've been there. no fun. looks like yawl had a great time


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> few more


 Nice Pics as always.......

Here is the only one I got Yesterday the 4th

Did manage 2 sharks and more snot sharks than I cared to touch

I may not have gone far enough down the beach. I see more shell in your pics


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh...and what is that blue level wind reel?

I need to get one or two of those.........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches my friend!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Someday I hope to fish with ya'll.Even one of your bad days looks like a blast too me.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Salty-Noob said:


> Oh...and what is that blue level wind reel?
> 
> I need to get one or two of those.........


 It's actually called a lever drag reel, not level wind. It's a Avet MXL Raptor, you can usually pick them up online for under $400. Normally a lever drag reel isn't made for casting, but Avet makes a line of reels called MC cast with magnetic cast control and they cast great. Nice red by the way.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the Nice report! That's wild about the stingray.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great trip as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> It's actually called a lever drag reel, not level wind. It's a Avet MXL Raptor, you can usually pick them up online for under $400. Normally a lever drag reel isn't made for casting, but Avet makes a line of reels called MC cast with magnetic cast control and they cast great. Nice red by the way.


 Thanks

That's a little more than I want to spend to test them out.... I'll research a cheaper option.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Salty-Noob said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's a little more than I want to spend to test them out.... I'll research a cheaper option.


Check out the Penn V7500. It's a spin cast. With a 10' rod 3-8 oz, you can sling that baby. I got one last month. About $275 for reel, rod, and 50# braid.

It isn't the most powerful set up. It's not an Avet. But for the money, it's a bait slinging machine. I'm going to score the wife the same set up for the 2cool beach party.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you were not impailed, would not have been good. Looks like you had a pretty good day, despite less than great conditions. Thanks for the hints you gave on your pictures.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

MarkU said:


> Check out the Penn V7500. It's a spin cast. With a 10' rod 3-8 oz, you can sling that baby. I got one last month. About $275 for reel, rod, and 50# braid.
> 
> It isn't the most powerful set up. It's not an Avet. But for the money, it's a bait slinging machine. I'm going to score the wife the same set up for the 2cool beach party.


I am looking to play with a conventional reel.

I have 4 spinner setups for the wife to use. currently 2-12' and 2-10' rods.

had more issues with the clear weed on the 10' rods so I will be getting longer rods to fix that.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Salty-Noob said:


> I am looking to play with a conventional reel.
> 
> I have 4 spinner setups for the wife to use. currently 2-12' and 2-10' rods.
> 
> had more issues with the clear weed on the 10' rods so I will be getting longer rods to fix that.


Try a Penn Squall 30. You can order one online for around $100. Light weight, smooth drag, 6 to 1 gears, and cast like a dream.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

MarkU said:


> Check out the Penn V7500. It's a spin cast. With a 10' rod 3-8 oz, you can sling that baby. I got one last month. About $275 for reel, rod, and 50# braid.
> 
> It isn't the most powerful set up. It's not an Avet. But for the money, it's a bait slinging machine. I'm going to score the wife the same set up for the 2cool beach party.


There's gong to be a 2Cool beach party? I must learn more.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Walmart.com was selling the Squall 40 for $89 last week. The reels are still listed with a "Rollback" price, but the price has been rolled back up to $117 or $120.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Sancroix said:


> There's gong to be a 2Cool beach party? I must learn more.


 there's a sticky on the main forum, TTMB


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Salty-Noob said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's a little more than I want to spend to test them out.... I'll research a cheaper option.


Check out the Diawa Sealine X20SHA or X30SHA. Usually around $100 on Ebay, and well regarded from the beach.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> Try a Penn Squall 30. You can order one online for around $100. Light weight, smooth drag, 6 to 1 gears, and cast like a dream.


Thanks again.

I found an Okuma with the magnetic breaking 6.2:1

I'll report the findings after the weekend.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Salty-Noob said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I found an Okuma with the magnetic breaking 6.2:1
> 
> I'll report the findings after the weekend.


 I can't advise you strongly enough to not get a Okuma. They make great rods, but their reel rank way down there with Shakespeare. I know they look good from the price point, but they are truly junk and I'm sure most people that have ever used them will agree with me. Don't throw your money away, invest in a Penn, Daiwa, or Avet.


----------



## bjfunke (Apr 21, 2005)

Made my first ever trip down to Sargent from league city. I got there later than I wanted due to having to buy a new battery. Hit the beach around 10 and headed down the east end near the last beach access point. Couldn't get mullet. Caught couple croaker and tried them and only caught a hard had. Had to leave around 2 and didn't see anybody near me catching anything.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> I can't advise you strongly enough to not get a Okuma. They make great rods, but their reel rank way down there with Shakespeare. I know they look good from the price point, but they are truly junk and I'm sure most people that have ever used them will agree with me. Don't throw your money away, invest in a Penn, Daiwa, or Avet.


I trust you on this

I have a spinning reel of theirs and its holding up ok. It will get replaced with a Penn soon enough

If I like the conventional style I will probably move to the Diawa millionaire

Is there a spinning model that has a bait runner type set up?

I figure to lose a rod sooner or later to not paying attention


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Salty-Noob said:


> I trust you on this
> 
> I have a spinning reel of theirs and its holding up ok. It will get replaced with a Penn soon enough
> 
> ...


A Daiwa millionaire isn't really a good choice for a surf reel, its more of a bait catching reel like a Abu Garcia 6500. If you like Daiwa look at the Sealine models. On all reels, regardless of if they are spinning or conventional, if you are leaving them sitting in a rod holder on the beach you have to back off the drag. This keeps the fish from breaking your line, and more importantly, keep your rod and reel from getting drug into the water.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> A Daiwa millionaire isn't really a good choice for a surf reel, its more of a bait catching reel like a Abu Garcia 6500. If you like Daiwa look at the Sealine models. On all reels, regardless of if they are spinning or conventional, if you are leaving them sitting in a rod holder on the beach you have to back off the drag. This keeps the fish from breaking your line, and more importantly, keep your rod and reel from getting drug into the water.


I appreciate the tips. I had a close call with that red so I have to do better with the drag

Now on to bait. Sunday the shad we thick as thieves. I couldn't get anything to bite it. Is that typical?

Used whiting all day due to this.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I never bough Okuma rods just because their reels suck so bad.I've heard people praise their reels and just figured they never realy used them much.I never said anything because of the hurt feelings it might cause.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bad arse report dog and some nice fish!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Sargent NON-report*

I was on the beach at Sargent at 9:20. Currents left to right were as bad as you said. Had four surf rods out, 3 times each. Was only 1 for 12 with an over-sixed slimmer. Really thought I had a large slot red up until I made visual contact with it. Beachfront waters were loaded with Croaker but ZERO anything in a cast net. I had brought enough bait with me so I didn't go to the second sandbar to toss it. Glad you found favor in your ray-encounter. Man, that be a terrible way to end one's day.

I was off the beach by 2:30. SharkChum, glad you stuck it out for a while and you'll landed what you did.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Four rods at attention


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Surf Rodder said:


> I was on the beach at Sargent at 9:20. Currents left to right were as bad as you said. Had four surf rods out, 3 times each. Was only 1 for 12 with an over-sixed slimmer. Really thought I had a large slot red up until I made visual contact with it. Beachfront waters were loaded with Croaker but ZERO anything in a cast net. I had brought enough bait with me so I didn't go to the second sandbar to toss it. Glad you found favor in your ray-encounter. Man, that be a terrible way to end one's day.
> 
> I was off the beach by 2:30. SharkChum, glad you stuck it out for a while and you'll landed what you did.


 It was a tough day for sure. I was having the same problem with bait up close, but past the second bar was loaded with mullet. I gave all my redfish to a buddy of mine to take home because he didn't catch any, but I did keep about a dozen 10" to 12" croaker that I fried up Sunday night. I'll take those little golden fish nuggets over redfish any day.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

No comparison for me either.Redfish ok,croaker great!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

How is this wknd looking? Heading to Gilcrest Thur-Sun with the family. Haven't done much surf fishing in a few years. Hoping for reds of all sizes, croaker, whiting whatever I can catch! Gonna do some giggin at rollover one night. Will post pics. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Where is Gilcrest?*

I'm wanting to add to my short list of surf fishing spots. I have heard of Gilcrest, but where is it? Near High Island?


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice report chum! I know u used cut mullet as bait but I see crab in one of the pics too. Any of the fish caught on that? have the bulls started transitioning to crab yet?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

willygee said:


> Nice report chum! I know u used cut mullet as bait but I see crab in one of the pics too. Any of the fish caught on that? have the bulls started transitioning to crab yet?


Yea, they are eating the crab. The only problem is all the small trash fish will get all the meat out in under 10 minuets, so you have to change the baits often. By November that shouldn't be a problem and I will switch to just crab and big shrimp.


----------

